# Briggs 5hp with loose valve seat.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I recently acquired a briggs and stratton 5hp engine at a yard sale for $5, its problems were that it would only run at idle and made a ticking sound. I took the head off and found that the valve seat had come loose. 
Never have I had a valve seat come loose, is this an easy fix or does the whole block have to be replaced? 

Model 130202 Type 3104-01 1989 model


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

I have fixed several like that even the older 8 HP, turn the eninge until the other valve is open, with the valve spring still on the valve that has the loose seat, get a center punch and go around and make small dimples all the way around the seat, punchine into the block area, if you can relap the valve and it will work, Light Mechanic


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't really like the sounds of this method, but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> I don't really like the sounds of this method, but thats just my 2 cents


It's the method recommended by Briggs, and found in their service bulletin!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah now that i look in my repair manual it shows the same method, did as suggested and the valve seat isn't gunna budge anymore thanks guys.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> It's the method recommended by Briggs, and found in their service bulletin!


wow, thats interesting

I"ve been working on them for 2 years and I really never have gone through all the service bulletins that we have at work


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Pyro, not being ugly but if you are not sure of what is know to work by those who have done it for years and the motors worked fine after that for years, I once learned and never forgot don't condemn what you don't understand, we are all here to help and to learn, I am still learning, Ok, I am ready to take the heat, let's hear it, Light Mechanic


----------



## kalapoiss (Jul 4, 2010)

I have an 8 hp with the same loose intake valve seat. Did the pound and pein and reinstalled the head,,, worked like a charm, mind you then I had to mow the lawn!


----------

